# Gilmour Foamaster II vs AutoGeek.net Foam gun



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone know the difference between the two: Gilmour Foamaster II vs AutoGeek.net Foam gun? Any recommendations?

For light washes, would using a foam gun to cover car (with good soap) then a pressure washer to rinse off be enough? Of must I use some sort of mitt to agitate after lather the car with foam?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

both are good either one you choose will do a great job.

here is ours as a kit and separately.










Gilmour Foam Gun

Gilmour Foam Gun Kit

Remember members receive 10% off... :thumbup:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Phil has the best service.


----------



## bash535i (Jul 13, 2008)

Phil,

What do you have available for pressure washer? I have a Troy-Bilt 3000 psi and would like to get a foam lance/cannon of some sort.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

We have this one but you will have to get the correct adapter.
Cam Spray Foam Gun.


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

That is an awesome photo. So I'll need a pressure washer to get that kind of foam?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

that was a Gilmour foam gun attached to a regular hose.

the car wash was Adam's Car Wash:thumbup:

maybe I should do a gb on the foam gun... :thumbup:


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

What dilution ratio are you using there? And is your water very soft? Cause that's a lot of foam!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe in those shots I did 1 part water 1 part Adam's.

the water here is hard.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

What I would like to see is a movie showing how long the foam stays set on the car. I am almost willing to bet it's gone in seconds and what you are left with is a car covered with soapy water. I can do that with a $3 hose end sprayer for a lot less $$$. What I have been doing is putting the soap in a pump up sprayer (about 1 oz per gal) and spending 5-10 minutes wetting down the car. I then pressure wash it (from a distance) and wash as usual. The 5-10 min set time loosens the grime and the PW knocks of the big stuff. I would buy a foam gun tommorrow if you proove to me the foam lingers long enough to make a differance. Soapy water is soapy water! GH


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

you are correct it doesn't stay on long I don't believe anyone has claimed that it did.

if you think its going to stay on for more than 10 minutes then you're in for a surprise.

it does loosen up the dirt though and it does speed things up.

this is just a convenient way to clean up your car. imagine using this a sponge and the crspotless you can be done with washing your car in 10 minutes.


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Phil, Maybe you took my post the wrong way. I just don't understand what the foam cannon does that spraying the car down with soapy water does not. If I were a pro detailer maybe the cost to hype factor would enter the picture. Please explain what the foam does that wetting the car with soapy water for 10 minutes does not. GH


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Come on Phill- what do you say? Give me a reason to buy a foam cannon! GH


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## bimmerboy (Apr 23, 2002)

*foam gun question*

please give me the reasons why i would need a foam gun. thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

you don't need it. 

its a tool that will make things easier for you. reduce the chance of introducing more swirls and light scratches, do you need it no, is it a useful tool yes.

looks like you have an m3 do you need all that power


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Phill, "pm sent" Thats a chicken sh-t way out! Do you want me to copy your PM here? Just answer the question!! What does the foam gun do that wetting the car down with soapy water does not?? How does it reduce the chance of introducing more swirls and light scratches?? How is it more usefull?? I am here to learn! Teach me!! GH


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

watch this video:
http://paintcarendetailing.com/foam.html


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Phill, thanks for the movie. I can see how applying the foam while washing would reduce the chance of inducing swirls but fail to understand how the foam is more effective than soap and water applied by a $3 hose end sprayer. Does the foam gun change the properties of the soap and water? Does foam lubricate better than soap and water? I guess it does have air in the foam for a few minutes. I am not trying to be a PIA! I am just trying to seperate the hype from the bull. GH


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

GH41 said:


> Phill, thanks for the movie. I can see how applying the foam while washing would reduce the chance of inducing swirls but fail to understand how the foam is more effective than soap and water applied by a $3 hose end sprayer. Does the foam gun change the properties of the soap and water? Does foam lubricate better than soap and water? I guess it does have air in the foam for a few minutes. I am not trying to be a PIA! I am just trying to seperate the hype from the bull. GH


GH,

Sorry for the delayed answer was out for the whole day.

Nope your not being a PIA at all its hard to write it down how it will really benefit. Figured the video would be better.

Yes the foam will lubricate better than just the soap and the water imo.


----------

